# My Ghost/FP/Frankenstein Dio



## mcdougall

...WIP...
I've been working on this since I heard the Ghost was going to be released...















That's an Original Forgotten Prisoner by Aurora...I'm going to have the Ghost by Monarch ascending the stairs...and the New Frankenstein by Moebius will be coming through the doorway...it's the Delux Dungeon Base from 'Monsters on the Shelf'...so yeah ...I'd sure like to get my hands on a Ghost of Castel Mare sometime this year :wave:
















...I've got plans for a Full Moon in the background, maybe even the Wolfman looking through a window...Who knows...this is still in it's very early stages and my longest running WIP... so I hope Monarch Models releases this Ghost kit soon but I bet Frankenstein will be first...wish me luck guys :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Looking GREAT Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Man, that's a lot of resin! The FP really put it in perspective...:freak:
I like what you've done so far- the stonework is really well done. The rust on the metal beam fittings looks real too. This is gonna be incredible once you've got it all done!
The very best of luck with your project mate, and I hope your other 2 figures are released soon:wave:.

Chris.


----------



## SJF

I love the wet, glistening look on the stonework. The place sure looks creepy enough for a meeting of monsters. Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for the kind words guys!...and Yes... I'll be sure to post more shots as I add to this diorama, I'm really having a great time with this as it seems like a scene torn out from a spooky old Universal Horror Movie...I try to work on it during Thunder storms to help set the mood...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Guys...thought I'd ad a few more shots showing a little more detail and the side view...This thing weighs about 16 lbs (6.5 kilos) and I'm not done yet
I also added some 'stand ins' while I await the 'Real' kits to show up...Standing in for the Frankenstein Monster we have a Bobble-Head Frankie and spelling out the Ghost of Castel Mare we have a GITD Marx copy 'Mummy' This will approximate where the real kits will be placed..
Now...on with the show...

























































Hope you are enjoying this...Right now Thunder clouds are gathering outside as the evening creeps in so I'm hoping to work on this tonight by candle light and lightning BWAHAHAHA...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

A couple more...
































Thanks again Guys...Hey Chris ...Guess where I'm going to use some of those Lanterns you sent me...:wave:
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## steve123

Very nice!....I love how spooky it feels!

You could try and get a Lemax Full moon. It's battery powered and is adjustable in height... Thanks for the pix!...Very cool!


----------



## beck

lookin' good McDee . a ton of spooky fun . thanks for the inspiration :thumbsup:. 
can't wait to see it with all the guys in place .
hb


----------



## roadrner

Looks great so far. Now just find an Abbot and Costello model to round it out.  rr


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks roadrner...I just might 
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work! :thumbsup:

It feels like I'm seeing a real room looking at some of those shots.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Perfesser...I really appreciate those words coming from you :thumbsup:
I love the spooky stuff and I'll be working on this until the other kits are released...Moebius Frankenstein and Monarchs' Ghost of Castel Mare...and who knows?...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

steve123 said:


> Very nice!....I love how spooky it feels!
> 
> You could try and get a Lemax Full moon. It's battery powered and is adjustable in height... Thanks for the pix!...Very cool!


I took your advice Steve and picked one up :thumbsup: It looks great! I'll use it in the final scene:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## steve123

It's 'kinda cool is'nt it? I must confess I have waay to much Halloween stuff laying around. Thank you for all the great pix. Makes me smile.


----------



## paulhelfrich

Really cool concept and looking great so far! I, too, am waiting for the Ghost...


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Paul...Looks like I'll be getting another piece for this dio in the next week or so...:thumbsup:...and I'll post more pictures then...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## BrianM

Stunning! Can't wait to see your dio with the other kits.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Brian...:thumbsup: I'll post more pictures as the Diorama unfolds:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59

That is looking really cool McDee! I do think it is a little empty looking without the other two guests (I did like the pic with your substitutes ), so hopefully those two kits will be here fairly quickly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcdougall

hedorah59 said:


> That is looking really cool McDee! I do think it is a little empty looking without the other two guests (I did like the pic with your substitutes ), so hopefully those two kits will be here fairly quickly! Thanks for sharing!


Yeah I'm hoping they're not to far away!...I've just finished off the New Moebius Mummy...very cool kit...and I'm back on this dio, adding a couple of lanterns, thanks to Auroranut (Chris) and a few othe smaller details :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Captain America

VERY COOL!

Although I think Mr. Van Helsing would like to know how you locked up Dracula...

http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/FRANKENSTIEN53/Guillotine090.jpg 


Be well, all.

Greg


----------



## mcdougall

Why I did it with Wolfbane,... a silver crucifix and a Garlic Wreath... !:thumbsup:
(oh yeah...and a picture of my ex wife...)


----------



## mcdougall

This is the Frankenstein that will be standing in the doorway of my Dio...
The New Moebius FRANKENSTEIN...
















http://www.moebiusmodels.com/images/frankenstein_bw.jpg

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

I think this new kit has a lot of potential...















Yes...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Frankensteins/ Monster added...

































































My on going Diorama...and now thanks to Moebius Models I'm one step closer to completing this labor of love
Mcdee


----------



## Hooty

Great work so far! Can hardly wait to see the finished product!

Hooty


----------



## Seadragon7

Fantastic model and diorama! The stone work is incredible!


----------



## crazypredator2

looking very kool so far.


----------



## mcdougall

A new guest isn't far away...








Just peeking through the door...








Must get busy!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Scott Mckillop sent me this very encouraging news this morning...

Good news. Gary sent the sinbad instructions PDF to me this morning so production can now begin. The ghost will be produced within 60 days of sinbad. My guarantee. It's that close.

Scott feel free to share. Its all public to me.
....and that's not all....He was kind enough to send me a Ghost Prototype...








More to come...









Got to get busy on my Diorama...









I'll keep you posted...But good things from Monarch are on their way!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

*Getting Closer!*

Update:
I was approached by Darren from Psycho Styrene Mag to do an article on the Ghost Dio a few months ago once the Ghost became availible...Scott Mckillop came to the rescue and sent me the Ghost figure and name plate in order for me to complete the project...The Cool thing about this dio is that it will contain a kit from all the Major players in the Styrene Figure modeling world...
The Ghost from Monarch, Frankensteins' Monster from Moebius, the Original Forgotten Prisoner from Aurora and some Custom accessories from Auroranut all on a fantastic base from Monsters on the Shelf...truley a kit bashers dream come true...wish me luck...I must complete it before the Aztec calendar runs out!
Mcdee


----------



## SJF

That's great news all around! :thumbsup:
Do you know what the scale of the Ghost is?

Sean


----------



## mcdougall

Yep 1/8 same as the old Auroras :thumbsup: Going to fit in my Diorama like a glove...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Why can't I ever get opportunities like this?


----------



## mcdougall

MadCap Romanian said:


> Why can't I ever get opportunities like this?


This didn't just happen over night Trevor, I've been working on this dio for about 2 1/2 years now and I guess it's more a natural progression than it is an opportunity... The kits I'm using in this dio span 45 years....Styrene to resin... God knows how many colors/bottles of paint, and the countless hours I've spent on this labor of love....opportunity?...no, opportunities are happenstance...this dio has taken a lot of deliberate effort ...don't get me wrong here...I've loved every minute of it and I'm still loving it...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Scott blew me away when he sent me this Prototype... and I'm having the time
of my life :thumb2: Here are a few more pics just to show you scale and detail
















Check out that detail!...
















SPOOKY....

























Just started assembling this kit and I'm telling you these parts go together like a dream...I can't make up my mind how to paint him right now??? The possibilities are endless....Can't wait to add him to my diorama!!!
....a Great way to spend a Saturday night!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

....and now back to our .....









Here is my first stab at a preliminary painting...



















Still a ways to go but the main players are now here...:thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

...a couple of new shots...
Chris (Auroranut) sent me these cool lanterns...
I think they look great in this Ghost dio...








Here I've added temporary Base lighting to the kit...








Mcdee


----------



## ark undertaker

McDee,

What a FANTASTIC diorama!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I really love the way you incorporated all the figures into one great scene!

Say, no fair.....you got a Ghost before the rest of us. Got your trophy from the MH contest before the rest of us too. How'd you get so lucky????

A.U.


----------



## mcdougall

ark undertaker said:


> McDee,
> 
> What a FANTASTIC diorama!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I really love the way you incorporated all the figures into one great scene!
> 
> Say, no fair.....you got a Ghost before the rest of us. Got your trophy from the MH contest before the rest of us too. How'd you get so lucky????
> 
> A.U.


Luck had nothing to do with it...









I take my Red Ryder 200 shot BB gun wherever I go and get all kinds of neat stuff...
Mcdee


----------



## ark undertaker

mcdougall said:


> Luck had nothing to do with it...I take my Red Ryder 200 shot BB gun wherever I go and get all kinds of neat stuff...
> Mcdee


So that's the secret. Now I'm going to have to get one to.

Say, I was away from the boards for a while but since I've been back I haven't seen MCR around lately. Last I heard he was expecting a new addition to his family. If you happen to see him, pass along my congradulations & good wishes.

A.U. :wave:


----------



## beck

:thumbsup: looking great there MacDee . 
this is really inspiring me to get to work on my monster scenes dungeon project . 
and looking forward to getting the Ghost kit too . 
i'll be checking back in . keep up the great work !
hb


----------



## mcdougall

ark undertaker said:


> So that's the secret. Now I'm going to have to get one to.
> 
> Say, I was away from the boards for a while but since I've been back I haven't seen MCR around lately. Last I heard he was expecting a new addition to his family. If you happen to see him, pass along my congradulations & good wishes.
> 
> A.U. :wave:


Hey Ark...You're right Trevor became a Dad again with a baby Girl...here's the Thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281208
I figure he's been a little too busy to be on the forums lately:thumbsup:
.....and beck, thanks for those very kind words and I'm glad you like this dio, when I was a kid and I got my hands on a new Aurora monster model I think I was more jazzed about the base than the actual subject...and to this day I believe that the setting for a kit was as important as the figure itself...I suppose that's why I never really cared for those vinyl kits that had no bases..
I hope you do get back to your Dungeon Project and post the pictures here, we'd all love to see them:thumbsup:
...but hurry...the moon is rising...











Mcdee


----------

